# Show me your GPS !



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

I encountered the GPS device already in 1999.

It was a Philips GPS, it looked like a car radio, showing no map only arrows pointed out were to go.I was a very fascinating gadget back then. I almost didn't believe it was true that it could find the right way.









Then I bought another GPS in 2006 or so, but it was stolen :bash: I was stupid enough to leave it in the glove compartment, the thief saw the holder on the windscreen and broke in to my car a Mazda 626.

Recently I bought this used Navigon 3100 for 15 EUR. It's a simple but useful GPS. It's a bit easy to push the wrong button on the touchscreen though.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

i use TomTom on iPhone4  no need for the photos.

btw, this Phillips, was that Laguna originally equiped with it, or you bought it not being related with your car? was there some special slot in the car for it?

i remember the test of Safrane with GPS device in one car magazine, and they wrote that it worked quite lousy, but it was, anyway, huge inovation for that time


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

x-type said:


> i use TomTom on iPhone4  no need for the photos.
> 
> btw, this Phillips, was that Laguna originally equiped with it, or you bought it not being related with your car? was there some special slot in the car for it?
> 
> i remember the test of Safrane with GPS device in one car magazine, and they wrote that it worked quite lousy, but it was, anyway, huge inovation for that time


I've heard about it, that Iphones can be used as GPSs with TOM TOM and other programs. I have a HUAWEI smartphone with google maps. It has a GPS but poor battery, weak gps signal and small display makes it hard to use. I prefer the Navigon. Used GPS's are really cheap today. In the future the GPS's may even become futile because people will use their Iphone instead.

The Renault Laguna on the 1st photo is a taxicab. I drove a taxi back then. It was unbelievable to find a GPS in the cab. The owner of that cab was the first one in town to install one. I don't think it was originally equiped with it.

I remember it was like magic to hear that voice telling me where to go. Nowadays you wouldn't understand the sensation about the Gps I experienced back then. But that is history now.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

I don't have one but they are very impressive technology.


----------



## linhely (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for posting. By the way, if you interested in games, check this out.
_________________________
Buy WOW Gold|Buy Diablo III Gold|RS Gold


----------

